# المتحف القبطى



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

†††بسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس اله واحد أمين†††​ 

المتحف القبطى​ 





 


يقع المتحف القبطى خلف أسوار القلعة الرومانية الشهيرة بابليون في منطقة القاهرة القديمة المسماة (مصر القديمة). المنطقة المحاطة بالمتحف تزخر بالأثار المفعمة بالحياة من خلال "متحف مفتوح" تصف تاريخ الفترة القبطية فى مصر. بنى مرقص سميكة باشا المتحف عام 1910 ليجمع المادة الضرورية لدراسة تاريخ المسيحية في مصر، هو نجح فى هذا المشروع. كان يوجد متاحف مختلفة في ذلك الوقت فى مصر: متحف القاهرة للفرعونى القديم، المتحف اليونانى-الرومانى بالأسكندرية ومتحف الفن الاسلامى بالقاهرة. ​

بنى المتحف القبطى ليسد ثغرة فى التاريخ والفن المصرى. ان المجموعة الكبيرة من التحف والتي أغلبها ذو شأن كبير من الأهمية للفن القبطى فى العالم فهى موجودة فى هذا المتحف وهى حوالى 16000 قطعة. ​ 
ان الجناح القديم من المتحف يكون قطعة معمارية رائعة فهو عبارة عن سلسلة من الحجرات المتسعة. فى عام 1931 ميزت الحكومة المصرية أهمية المتحف القبطى وألحقته بالدولة. فى عام 1947 افتتح الجناح الجديد الواسع، يتشابه نموذجه مع الجناح القديم. فى عام 1984 افتتح الرئيس حسنى مبارك تجديدات المتحف. ​ 
الجناح القديم للمتحف يضم مجموعة من قطع الاثاث الخشبية والابواب المطعمة. وجدير بالملاحظة انه يضم الباب المصنوع من خشب الجميز الخاص بحامل ايقونات كنيسة القديسة بربارة. الالواح يمكن تمييزها حيث قاموا بتركيبها فى العصر الفاطمى أثناء القرن الحادى عشر والثانى عشر. ​ 
المجموعة تستقر فى الجناح الجديد الذى يظهر مختلف الانواع والطرز والموضوعات، مثل التصميمات الهندسية، لفائف نبات الاكانتس وأوراق العنب، وافريزات مزدانة بأرانب، طواويس، طيور، والانشطة الريفية، مرورا بالتراث الهيللينستى والقبطى حتى الصيغ الفنية الاسلامية فى مصر.​



بعض متعلقات المتحف​ 


كتاب البصخة (الفصح) المقدس​ 




 



يضم كتاب البصخة (الفصح) المقدس القراءات للأسبوع الأخير من الصوم الكبير، والذي يدعى أيضا "أسبوع الآلام". ويبدأ بالقراءة لأحد الشعانين (السعف أو الزعف)، وينتهي بالقراءة لسبت النور؛ وهي قراءات تقتصر فقط على هذه الفترة. ​

الكتاب مزين بمختلف النباتات والحيوانات والأشكال الهندسية، ويحمل كذلك زخرفة للأحرف الأولية وشارة تصدير باسم الكاتب الذي خطه وتاريخ التدوين. ​ 
يضم الكتاب 379 ورقة؛ بواقع 32 سطرا في كل صفحة، وهو مكتوب باللغة القبطية مع ترجمة إلى اللغة العربية على الهامش الأيمن. رمم الكتاب في سنة 1624 من عام الشهداء، في عهد البابا سوريال الخامس (1909م).​ 

الأبعاد​ 
العرض ٢٨ سم 
الطول ٤٠ سم ​​




غلاف إنجيل بصليب مطعم بالزجاج​ 




 


غلاف إنجيل، عليه نقوش قبطية. وهو مصنوع من الفضة وعليه صليب مطعم بزجاج حلي (ثمين). وتوجد عليه زخارف بارزة في شكل نقوش نباتية داخلها صليب. ​ 
نقش على الغلاف، باللغة القبطية، دعاء التضرع"باسم الآب، والابن، والروح القدس. إله واحد. آمين".​ 

الأبعاد​ 
المحيط الخارجي ٩.٥ سم 
العرض ٣٨ سم 
الارتفاع ٤٨.٥ سم ​ 


صليب مجوف​ 




 


صليب يوناني مجوف، يتكون من قائم أسطواني يزيد سمكه من أعلى عن اسفل، يوجد صليب على قمته به أجزاء مفقودة. ​ 
يتكون الصليب من وحدات زخرفية بشكل مثلثات، تكون معا شكل صليبين متداخلين. الصليب الداخلي أصغر وشبه مكتمل، والآخر الأكبر الخارجي به أجزاء مفقودة فى الجانب الأيسر. ​ 
القائم به جزء خشبي لونه بيج، الأرجح انه كان مقبضا، حيث يستقر طرف القائم داخله، وربما استخدم هذا الصليب في بعض الطقوس الجنزية.​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*

أيقونة بزيارة القديس أنطونيوس إلى القديس بولا السائح​




 

تصور الأيقونه زيارة القديس أنطونيوس، أبو الرهبان، إلي القديس بولا أول السواح. ويرتدي القديس أنطونيوس الزي الرهباني الأسود وممسكا في يده اليمني درج مكتوب عليه باللغه العربيه "أوصيكم يا أولادي الأحباء لحفظ جميع ما أوصيتكم به". ويقف بين رؤوس الأنبا بولا والانبا أنطونيوس غراب قابضا بأسنانه علي رغيف خبز كامل. ​ 
أما الانبا بولا فيقف بجوار قدميه أسدين، وصوره الفنان رافعا يديه ويعلق في منطقته " حزام الوسط " مسبحه مكونه من احدى وثلاثين حبه. ويتميز الانبا بولا بالذقن الطويله, ويزين روؤسهم هالات النور، كما كتب بجوار الهاله اسم كل منهما باللغه القبطيه. ​ 
وكتب بين القديسين العباره التاليه "عمل برسم دير الشهيد العظيم محب آبايه مرقوريوس أبو السيفين بحارة البطرك القديمه فى سنة 1493 للشهدة"، أى 1777م، القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى.​ 

الأبعاد​ 
المحيط الخارجي ١٨٠ سم 
العرض ٤٧.٥ سم 
الطول ٤٨.٥ سم ​ 

أيقونة للعائلة المقدسة فى مصر​ 



 

أيقونة تمثل العائلة المقدسة في مصر. صور فيها علي الخلفية التلال والجبال ثم مبني به أبراج وأشجار، ونخيل ، والسيدة العذراء جالسة علي الحصان تحيط برأسها هالة. ​ 
القديس يوسف النجار كقائد لهذه الرحلة، يمسك فى يده اليمنى عصاه وحول رأسه هالة، ويحمل يسوع الطفل على كتفه، يسوع يستدير إلى العذراء وتحيط برأسهم هالات النور ومكتوب علي الأيقونة من أعلى عبارة بالعربية تقرأ "العذراء راجعة إلى مصر". ​ 
نص آخر أسفل الحصان باللغة العربية "اذكر يا رب من تعب في ملكوت السماوات".​ 

الأبعاد​ 
المحيط الخارجي ١ م 
العرض ٥٤.٧ سم 
الطول ٧٧ سم ​ 

منقووووووووووووووووووول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
http://avamakarious.110mb.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115​



​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*

يارب كل يوم شف حاجه جديده فى خلقكن  نشكرك على نعمه الفهم واعجب واسجد شاكر لك على كل عطاياك ياربافح عينه حتى يرى عجائبك احتملنا فوق لطاقه ويئسنا ولكن على كلمتك نلقى الشبك


----------



## فادية (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*

شكرا فراشه مسيحيه على الموضوع المميز دا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## K A T Y (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*

انا اول مرة بجد اعرف المعلومات ديه عن المتحف

ميرسي قوي يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> يارب كل يوم شف حاجه جديده فى خلقكن نشكرك على نعمه الفهم واعجب واسجد شاكر لك على كل عطاياك ياربافح عينه حتى يرى عجائبك احتملنا فوق لطاقه ويئسنا ولكن على كلمتك نلقى الشبك



ميرسى يا ناجى على الصلاة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*



فادية قال:


> شكرا فراشه مسيحيه على الموضوع المميز دا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​





و يباركك حبيبتى

ميرسى على الرد الحلووو :new8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*



K A T Y قال:


> انا اول مرة بجد اعرف المعلومات ديه عن المتحف
> 
> ميرسي قوي يا فراشة



كويس انى افدتك بالموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ميرسى حبيبتى على ردك الجميل :08:

و الرب يباركك :new8:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*

ميرسى يا فراشه على المعلومات المفيده دى والرحله الحلوه اللى عملتهلنا للمتحف القبطى ......ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المتحف القبطى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى يا فراشه على المعلومات المفيده دى والرحله الحلوه اللى عملتهلنا للمتحف القبطى ......ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى انشاء الله تكونى استفادتى و انبسطى :flowers:​


----------

